
Ask HN: Good Resources to Learn Django for Beginners - qzxt
Howdy y'all,<p>I'm going to be running a "summer boot camp" to teach my youngins how to make a website. My niece suggested we make a social network for her and her friends so I figured it would be a good time to teach them some Django. But I can't find any resources that can get a beginner up and running.<p>Can anyone recommend some sources? I don't mind paying for 'em. We just got through the Think Python book a while ago, so they have some fundamentals down.<p>Thanks a bunch
======
anderspetersson
The book Two scoops of Django is great for learning best pracitces, but if
you're starting from 0 it's not what you want.

The django book on www.djangobook.com was great when I learned Django back in
1.1, but it's been outdated for a while. However there are some efforts going
into updating it for Django 1.5. Might be worth a look.

The Django docs are awesome. They've been updated recently with more
tutorials.

------
nekopa
I found the django docs to pretty good for starting up. Especially as the app
they make for the tutorial is for making simple polls. That good be a nice
jumping off point for a social network for the kids, ability to make and vote
on things.

